# Aman Thul - Justice League sucht Member.



## Sakomen (25. September 2013)

Hallo,

die Gilde Justice League sucht Member auf Aman Thul.

Geplant ist der Aufbau einer Fun-Raidgilde, ziel ist natürlich eine Stammgruppe für SuO 10ner.
Gerne aber auch die älteren Raids nochmal machen zu können und Erfolge nachzuholen.

Homepage und Ts3 ist vorhanden, wir freuen uns über jeden Spieler mit Interesse.

Gruss Sonan


----------



## Sakomen (20. Oktober 2013)

push ..


----------

